# Cursor problem.



## IKE (Jul 28, 2017)

Up till earlier this week here I was always able to hover my cursor over the smiley's, reputations etc. and it would say what the smiley was (sad, happy, etc.) but now nothing happens when I hover over them......is it just me and if so how can I fix it ?


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 28, 2017)

Let me think. Mine works.  But my suggestion would be to try another browser.  If that works then it's your browser.  I'm using Firefox. I'm also guessing there has been an update to your browser that didn't ''take''.  Curse at the cursor doesn't help at all.


----------



## IKE (Jul 29, 2017)

You were right again Camper......when I get on with MSN as opposed to AOL problem solved.


----------

